# gefährlich !!! Netzteil Delux Porzelanscheiben als PFC



## bm99 (17. Oktober 2013)

*gefährlich !!! Netzteil Delux Porzelanscheiben als PFC*

Guten Tag Liebe Forenmietglieder,

letztes Jahr wurde mein neuer PC geliefert, welchen ich bei einem bekannten Computerhändler gekauft habe.

Nach eigener Recherche habe ich gesehen, dass es die selber Computer auch bei anderen Händlern zu kaufen gibt.

Problem bei den Computer ist das Netzteil wo die Stromzufuhrkontrolle nicht gegeben ist, weil da Porzelan oder ähnliches verbaut wurde, welches das PFC vortäuscht. Ich habe das Netzteil auseinader gebaut. Und noch mehr Bilder, welche ich der VZ zuschicken werde.

Auf dem Computer steht Delux und auf dem Netzteil 450W und im Inneren des Netzteils steht auch wieder Delux. Kontrolliert eure Rechner bevor ihr diesen an Strom anschliesst. Nicht das euch auch die Graikkarte oder andere Hardware deswegen kaputt geht, wie bei mir.

siehe Bilder.

Gruß

*Bernd*


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2013)

Als Laie sollte man meiner Meinung nach eher nicht damit anfangen, sein Netzteil aufzuschrauben (Stromschlaggefahr). Persönlich kaufe ich ohnehin nur Markennetzteile (BeQuiet), da sollten eigentlich keine minderwertigen Materialien verbaut sein.

PS. Meine Glieder sind weder gemietet,  noch vermiete ich sie.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> PS. Meine Glieder sind weder gemietet,  noch vermiete ich sie.


 
hmmm, Mietglied, das hört sich irgendwie so nach Parkplatztreff an 
Nja, ganz ehrlich, aber aus solchen gründen sollte man nicht in Supermärkten für Haushaltgeräte kaufen sondern eher da, wo auch der Name vom NT Angegeben wird


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Was genau ist denn das Problem, was ist Deine Frage? geht der PC, aber du hast einfach nur aus Interesse das Netzteil aufgeschraubt und möchtest warnen? Das ist nett, aber ich fürchte, dass die meisten, die hier im Forum sind, so was entweder schon wissen ODER Leute sind, bei denen schon was im Argen liegt  

So oder so: Netzteile sollte man nur als absoluter Fachmann aufmachen, und selbst wenn jetzt hier Forum einer wäre, wüsste ich nicht, was man da raten sollte, um das vlt. selber zu "verbessern". Besser ist natürlich immer ein ordentliches Markennetzteil holen. Selbst für starke Gamer-PCs reicht ein 50€-Modell mit 450W aus, es sollte halt 2 Stecker für PCIe haben, dann ist man bei Herstellern wie BeQuiet, Corsair, Cougar, Thermaltake usw. auf der sicheren Seite.

In Fertig-PCs sind halt oft Billig-Modelle drin - aber selbst die sind in den meisten Fällen nicht "kritisch", denn sonst würden ja alle Nase lang PCs auch schon in der Gewährleistungsphase kaputtgehen dem jeweiligen Shop Probleme bereiten, der wiederum dem Hersteller ansch#!&/$ wird. D.h. auch der Hersteller die baut zwar keine besonders guten Netzteile ein, wird aber den Teufel tun und welche nutzen, die sagen wir mal bei 10% der Kunden den PC schrotten.


----------



## Lunica (18. Oktober 2013)

bm99 schrieb:


> Guten Tag Liebe Forenmietglieder,
> 
> letztes Jahr wurde mein neuer PC geliefert, welchen .......
> 
> *Bernd*


 
Und jetzt mal bitte deine Techniker-Aufklärung?
Wo liegt das Problem?
*Warum* grillt dieses Netzteil deine Grafikkarte?


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Oktober 2013)

bm99 schrieb:


> Problem bei den Computer ist das Netzteil wo die Stromzufuhrkontrolle nicht gegeben ist, weil da Porzelan oder ähnliches verbaut wurde, welches das PFC vortäuscht.


Sicher, dass es sich dabei nicht einfach nur um eine Abdeckung handelt?

Jedenfalls bei meinem NT ist das wohl nicht der Fall, wenn das folgende Foto den identischen Inhalt meines NT hat, wovon ich erst einmal ausgehe.
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=23092


----------



## Klausfr77 (29. Oktober 2013)

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Ich habe auch einen Computer wo Delux vorne drauf steht. War damit beim PC Service und der hat mir das Netzteil auseinander genommen.

In der Tat sind da Porzelanscheiben verbaut worden. Das geht doch nicht sowas !!!

Das ist Betrug.

So einen Rechner sollte man nicht an die Steckdose anschliessen. Das ist keine geprüfte Sicherheit.


----------

